# Scientist develops nanoparticle ink to 3D print batteries



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The emerging technology of 3D printing has been investigated as a way to improve on all sorts of technologies from toothbrushes to rocket engines. Now a Harvard researcher is working on a way to utilize 3D printing to improve one of the most vital components in consumer technology  batteries. Materials scientist Jennifer Lewis has developed new inks that can be used to 3D print batteries and other electronic components with current technology.

3D printing is already at work in the field of consumer electronics with casings and some smaller components being made on industrial 3D printers. However, the need for traditionally produced circuit boards and batteries limits the usefulness of 3D printing. If the work being done by Lewis proves fruitful, it could make fabrication of a finished product considerably faster and easier.

More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm amazed at how quickly the 3D Printer has evolved....


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

so fast indeed...such wonders of technology in this day and age


----------

